# Gewinner des Fotowettbewerb: Meine schönsten Sommerfotos 2017



## Joachim (30. Sep. 2017)

*Meine schönsten Sommerfotos 2017*

Gewinner

(4 Gefällt mir)
@Benny337 (7 Schläfer)

(3 Gefällt mir)
@Benny337 (Libellen)
@Benny337 (Eisvogel mit Beute)
@trampelkraut (Gegenlicht)

(2 Gefällt mir)
@PyroMicha (Wollgras)
@trampelkraut (Nach dem Schlupf)
@Benny337 (Biber)

Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...


----------



## Petta (30. Sep. 2017)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## jolantha (1. Okt. 2017)

Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, schöne Bilder


----------



## Digicat (1. Okt. 2017)

Schöne Bilder ... Gratulation


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Okt. 2017)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!

@Benny 337 ich bewundere immer wieder deinen Einsatz und Ausdauer den du in dein Hobby steckst. Sehr schöne Bilder, mir fehlt dazu leider die Zeit. Aber das wird hoffentlich in ein paar Jahren mit der Rente besser. Ich fände es schön wenn sich bei den nächsten Wettbewerben mehr Leute beteiligen würden. Einfach mal raus und ein paar Bilder

machen.


----------



## Benny337 (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Freunde,
gratulation an alle die sich beteiligt haben und danke für die Likes bei meinen Bilder.
Wie schon Roland geschrieben hat,waren sehr wenige Fotos dabei.
Ja Roland, es hat mich richtig gepackt und ich sehe grosse Vorschritte bei mir 
Ich habe viel Glück und sehr viel Gedult und das wird belohnt.Jeden wie habe ich das Gefühl dass die Tiere einfach mitmachen wollen,
Ronald warte nicht bis Pension! Machs gleich man weisst nicht was dann ist.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Okt. 2017)

Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern!


----------



## Ida17 (4. Okt. 2017)

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche!


----------



## koilady (4. Okt. 2017)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner ! Das Bild vom Eisvogel habe ich jetzt als Anfangsbild wenn ich den PC einschalte. Ganz, ganz toll !


----------

